# My new baby Apollo



## aquarius24 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just got him the other day. I think he is cute.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

hes beautiful!
i used to have a fish named apollo<3


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

Hes a beauty! vibrant colored.


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

*Fillter in 5 gallon tank for Betta*

I have a five gallon eclipse tank. do you think the filter is ok for the betta? it doesnt seem to have allot of motion. he often swims through it and makes bubbles.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If he isn't having a problem with it, I would think it would be ok.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

i love how he looks like he's smiling!


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

froglady said:


> I have a five gallon eclipse tank. do you think the filter is ok for the betta? it doesnt seem to have allot of motion. he often swims through it and makes bubbles.


i keep mine in 3 gallon eclipse tanks. I've heard a lot of reviews that say the filter is a little strong for bettas. I usually put mine on after water changes to clean up the water. When they swim by, i see them getting pushed down by the filter current so i started shutting it off. I also put my ear to the tank and heard a vibration, but i think it was coming from the combination of the heater/filter. I'm not sure why, but when the heater isn't in it, the filter doesn't vibrate. So i'd say, if he's dealing well and there aren't any loud vibrations to upset him, it should be ok. I've notice with Bluey, tho, that he builds larger nests sans filter. I think the filter keeps blowing them away...


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

He rocks! More pictures! Are his fins really white like that or is it just the picture?


----------



## s72450 (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks beautiful. I have an "Apollo" as well, he's a bright yellow though. I was on a Greek name kick there for awhile.


----------



## aquarius24 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Some more pictures of my baby*

Here are some more pictures of Apollo. Yes, his fins are really white. He really likes to watch me when I work on homework and play music. He just sits there and watches me. lol.


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

He's so great! I want to steal him. Totally gorgeous!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## Indefinitive (Apr 6, 2009)

He's really lovely. The colors are just gorgeous.


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow he is so pretty. I love his fins!


----------



## Arpegius (Apr 23, 2009)

He ´s a great Dude!!!!


----------



## bobman (May 2, 2009)

He looks awesome, just like my dad.
Jokes!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, he's beautiful!


----------



## shikatsin (May 8, 2009)

He looks like a khoi fish!!

That is soo cool.


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

A beauty he is. love his vibrant colors!


----------



## TitoBetta (Jun 2, 2009)

awwwww!!!


----------

